# Pet Barrier



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

I was just looking online (again) trying to find a resolution for the problem we are having with Rocky table jumping and eating the kids food. And I found this PetSmart - Innotek Zones Cordless Instant Pet Barrier
Has anyone ever heard of this or used it? I was thinking of putting it in the dining room and then make the kids stay in there when eating. We do not have a way to gate of the area, so I was thinking this would be a good way of blocking it off?


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I think Molly's mom started a thread about a containment system she purchased from PetSmart that she returned, but I can't find it. She recently purchased an indoor Invisible Fence system. There is a thread on that. I would suggest that you try tethering Rocky with his leash somewhere nearby when the kids are eating and give him a fun toy or a stuffed kong. We also crated Bailey while we ate until he learned not to jump on the table.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Baileysmom said:


> I think Molly's mom started a thread about a containment system she purchased from PetSmart that she returned, but I can't find it. She recently purchased an indoor Invisible Fence system. There is a thread on that. I would suggest that you try tethering Rocky with his leash somewhere nearby when the kids are eating and give him a fun toy or a stuffed kong. We also crated Bailey while we ate until he learned not to jump on the table.


There is another thread that I started called spray collar that explains why tying him up isn't working. We do tie him up when we are sitting down eating, but my two little ones ages 2 and 3 graze all day and don't sit down for big meals like we do (don't get me wrong they sit down with us at meal times, just don't eat the big meal we do). I leave healthy snacks out on the dining room table for them to come and get anytime they want to. And they don't always sit there and eat whatever it is, they may grab an apple slice and go and eat it somewhere else and then Rocky grabs it right out of their hand and eats it.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Baileysmom said:


> I think Molly's mom started a thread about a containment system she purchased from PetSmart that she returned, but I can't find it. QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks...I found the thread. Very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

It might be easier to train your little ones to sit at the table to eat!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Baileysmom said:


> It might be easier to train your little ones to sit at the table to eat!


Unfortunately, even when they are eating at the table with their snacks, he comes over and grabs them


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't know what the right age is to start training a puppy for a down-stay, but this would help with your situation, if Rocky is old enough. I have a feeling that he's not old enough for the down-stay. But perhaps our other puppy-raising members can help with a suggestion?

*Baileysmom* has a good point about having your children sit at the table to eat. That would really help, especially if you can work it so that while they are at the table, Rocky is on a down-stay in a designated place.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Unfortunately, I am old enough to be a grandma (good thing I am not) but I used to have my little ones sit at the table twice a day for snack time (because they don't eat big meals). If Rocky doesn't stay down during these times, I would tether him with a leash or give him crate time. I am afraid if you start with negative reinforcement (or keeping him away from the little ones) you will end up with problems you don't want and it won't teach him not to take food out of their hands. I really feel for you because having two little ones and a puppy is a lot of work. It will be hard, but worth it in the end!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Have you thought about a crate? Trust me it did wonders for us and in the long run i.e. at 10+ months Amber knows what is expected from her (she was crated - in our loundge - from 14 weeks and the reward for well behaviour and good taste was - FREEDOM at 10 months old!! 

That was the best Christmast present ever!!! We got her a big bed and she chose our "old" 3 piece suite...

Amber comes and goes in the loundge now and if she comes near the dining table I simply say "go to bed" and she goes on her settee on the other side of the loundge. She knows if she doesn't listen she will end up in the hall (ALONE) with us in the loundge (DOOR CLOSED).... 

She is not silly... GR are very clever and know what is good for them.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Baileysmom said:


> Unfortunately, I am old enough to be a grandma (good thing I am not) but I used to have my little ones sit at the table twice a day for snack time (because they don't eat big meals). If Rocky doesn't stay down during these times, I would tether him with a leash or give him crate time. I am afraid if you start with negative reinforcement (or keeping him away from the little ones) you will end up with problems you don't want and it won't teach him not to take food out of their hands. I really feel for you because having two little ones and a puppy is a lot of work. It will be hard, but worth it in the end!



Isn't tying him up negative reinforcement? And what is the difference between this barrier system and invisible fencing? How would this keep him from my kids? If I have this barrier in my dining room and make my kids sit at the table.....how would this harm Rocky? I might not be understanding you?

I can totally keep my kids at the table for snacks.....but it is keeping Rocky away from the table that's the problem. I already tie him up when eating, but that doesn't seem to be stopping the behavior (when I try and let him not be tied, he still goes back to the negative behavior). I am just trying to find a new training method to stop this behavior. And if this type of system won't work, I am up for anything else. Right now I am pretty desperate to try anything.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

You could try the Innotek system, just be sure to save your receipt. You can bring it back if it doesn't work. It did not work for Molly. She pretty much laughed at it. She even sat on it and it didn't bother her a bit. The problem with it is that the signal just seemed to radiate outward at floor level. The IF system I have sends the signal towards the room she's trying to enter and up to the ceiling. If she tries to step over it the signal is still there.

Invisible Fence does have portable indoor units that cost $150 each. They are much more effective than the system at PetSmart. You will still need to do the same training with Rocky that I'm doing with Molly. Some of the dogs will see the warning flags and honor them, even if there is not a unit in place. Others (sigh, Molly) are not so easily fooled. 

I know what you're going through. All the conventional solutions did not work well with Molly either.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Molly's Mom said:


> You could try the Innotek system, just be sure to save your receipt. You can bring it back if it doesn't work. It did not work for Molly. She pretty much laughed at it. She even sat on it and it didn't bother her a bit. The problem with it is that the signal just seemed to radiate outward at floor level. The IF system I have sends the signal towards the room she's trying to enter and up to the ceiling. If she tries to step over it the signal is still there.
> 
> Invisible Fence does have portable indoor units that cost $150 each. They are much more effective than the system at PetSmart. You will still need to do the same training with Rocky that I'm doing with Molly. Some of the dogs will see the warning flags and honor them, even if there is not a unit in place. Others (sigh, Molly) are not so easily fooled.
> 
> I know what you're going through. All the conventional solutions did not work well with Molly either.



I may need to look into the IF for indoors. We just can not afford to get it outdoors, too. We already have a huge privacy fence in the yard, so I did not think IF was needed outdoors. Thanks.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I gather from the updates that you are not a CRATE fan! May I ask why? (Sorry if I've missed it in a previous post)


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

I was just looking for something to answer another post and ran across this.

PetSafe Stay Mat Wireless Crate

I remember the guy from IF mentioned this product to me. I don't know anyone who's used it but it might be worth looking into. It keeps Rocky in one place instead of keeping him out of so many places.

ETA: We talked about an indoor exercise pen earlier but it was too short. This place has a taller one.

Petmate Exercise Pens for Dogs


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Shirley said:


> I gather from the updates that you are not a CRATE fan! May I ask why? (Sorry if I've missed it in a previous post)



We do use the crate when we are gone and for sleeping. I am not against a crate by any means. But, Rocky does not like being in it when we are home. He is definitely a people dog and wants to be with us (probably why he does well at night since it is in our bedroom). We used to have the crate in the living room, but he would bark all night long, until we finally put it in our room about a month ago and he has been good at night ever since. He even goes right in at night. I do put him in it during the day if he really needs a time out and he just barks and barks and barks some more. That is why we started tying him up in the kitchen, since he is near us.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Has anyone on here heard of "30 minute downs"? This is a training technique that was stressed upon us in our puppy class. 
A good explanation of it is here -
Training: Cold-Turkey 30-minute Down-Stay

The article talks about using it as a way to show them your dominance, but I use it as a way to just keep Lucy out of my face when I'm busy or eating.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Rocky said:


> We do use the crate when we are gone and for sleeping. I am not against a crate by any means. But, Rocky does not like being in it when we are home. He is definitely a people dog and wants to be with us (probably why he does well at night since it is in our bedroom). We used to have the crate in the living room, but he would bark all night long, until we finally put it in our room about a month ago and he has been good at night ever since. He even goes right in at night. I do put him in it during the day if he really needs a time out and he just barks and barks and barks some more. That is why we started tying him up in the kitchen, since he is near us.


Have you tried covering the crate with a blanket when he's in it. That helps with Carson. Just a thought.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Molly's Mom said:


> I was just looking for something to answer another post and ran across this.
> 
> PetSafe Stay Mat Wireless Crate
> 
> ...


I had never hear of the the Stay Mat. Interesting concept. I would make sure you could return it. 

I have an exercise pen for Bailey (the tall one). We are actually using it spread out like a baby gate for a large door opening at the moment - lol. I have only one IF pod and am working on one doorway at at time.


To Rocky's mom: My fear is that Rocky will never learn to not jump up or take food away if you only keep him from the source. Eventually you will have a dinner party or bbq or just be eating in front of the tv and he will still try to take food away from people. You need to work on the "leave it" command and the "off" command to make sure that he doesn't jump or take food. Again, I really understand your situation, so I am not being judgmental. My children will small (not as young as your's though) when we got our other golden. It is not easy.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Have you tried covering the crate with a blanket when he's in it. That helps with Carson. Just a thought.


I might have to try that next time....thanks.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Baileysmom said:


> I had never hear of the the Stay Mat. Interesting concept. I would make sure you could return it.
> 
> I have an exercise pen for Bailey (the tall one). We are actually using it spread out like a baby gate for a large door opening at the moment - lol. I have only one IF pod and am working on one doorway at at time.
> 
> ...


He does know the off command. As soon as I say off, he gets off no matter if it is the table, me, couch, etc.. It is just not getting him to not do it in the first place. And when we play fetch, he does drop whatever it is we are playing with. And even he goes to chew on one of the kids toys and I say "no" or drop it, he does. It is just a matter of getting him not to do it in the first place. We have been saying off and drop it now for 2 months and not getting anywhere. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Have you tried covering the crate with a blanket when he's in it. That helps with Carson. Just a thought.


WOW!! There is so hope for you when it comes to doggies!! 

That is exactly what we did with Amber therefore we were able to still watch TV in the loundge while she was in her crate (she couldn't see us but she knew we were there and it was bed time - usually well after 10pm). 

But it ORIGINALLY helped because her crate was near our French Windows and she could see the cats bouncing off our two sheds - and that usually got her mad - couldn't risk it while we were at work, so this is really why the whole blanket thing came about and it worked!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Negative reinforcement involves the removal of a bad consequence when the desired behavior of performed. For example, you say "sit" and as you do, you pull up on the dog's leash with the choke chain on. Once he sits, you relax the leash, thus "removing" the tightening effect of the choke chain.

Using a tether in advance is setting the dog to be successful. He CAN'T fail when he's tethered, thus, he's forced to practice the behavior you ultimately want, which would be the "go to bed" command.

-Stephanie


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Negative reinforcement involves the removal of a bad consequence when the desired behavior of performed. For example, you say "sit" and as you do, you pull up on the dog's leash with the choke chain on. Once he sits, you relax the leash, thus "removing" the tightening effect of the choke chain.
> 
> Using a tether in advance is setting the dog to be successful. He CAN'T fail when he's tethered, thus, he's forced to practice the behavior you ultimately want, which would be the "go to bed" command.
> 
> -Stephanie


So, what happens when you finally don't tether him? How will he know how to act?


----------



## Dixie's Mom (Oct 23, 2006)

Dixie is 10 months old and we've had her for 6 months now. It is just recently that she rarely table/counter surfs. This was a HUGE problem from the very beginning. We always said "off" and enforced it if she didn't listen right away. For months and months I felt like this was _constant_. 

We used to have to crate her while we ate. If she fussed or barked we did our best to ignore it. She doesn't get to come out of her crate because she's fussing. Who is the boss here??  Now things are better although I still have to be near the table when my son is eating to make sure that she doesn't steal his food. She is pretty good at not putting her paws up there, but I saw her just last week licking strawberry cream cheese off his toast! :uhoh: 
She knows that she gets a couple chances to sit or down but if she is really being a nuisance she'll go into her crate until he's done eating.

I don't know if this will help...it's just how we do things. Our biggest thing was deciding what the "rules" were and what consequence, if any, and then being 100% consistent. I think we're finally seeing results. 

Good Luck!


----------

